# Scott's mower



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

I found a scott's (Murray) mower that has a 6.5 quantum thais missing a starter and a air cleaner. It has a fwd single speed and looks like I could put the wheels from a murray I also found. Does anybody have a starter or what kind shold I get?


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

Personally I would leave the starter and battery off of it and just use the pull start. The starters work fine, but the batteries they use on the mowers don't last very long and they are very expensive.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

make with the pictures scott lol


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

pics now


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

here. Now ya happy.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

I have some work to do with my mowers. The quattro has to come off the in half murray deck and have to do some work on the scotts. I need a new pull string and have to fix the wheel bracket on one of the back wheels. And the front wheels are hard to adjust. Other than that, I have a good propelled murray. The people who threw it out had cut their grass before it broke and looked like a golf course. Do murrays really cut that good?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

:freak: duh, been saying my 20 inch with the 3.5hp briggs cuts a golf field like yard. stock blade too. goes through the grass even wet grass and high with ease. good looking mower though, looks like they left it outside alot.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

That is a pretty decent lawn mower. 

I would suggest pulling the whole fronend apart and greasing everything if it is difficult to adjust.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah, you can get some good grease cheap to do that. just put it on everything good and run the engine and the mower and all engaged and just run it through the paces


----------

